# MAC profile maybe?



## bethanie (Oct 21, 2009)

I went to MAC a few weeks ago to buy some blushers and when I went to the counter the woman asked me if I had my name on their database and I said no. She then asked for my details name etc. but im not sure what this is for!


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 21, 2009)

They just keep a record of your purchases each time you buy something and occasionally you may get a card in the mail detailing the latest collection.

It's nothing underhand, don't worry!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2009)

yep... unfortunately it's nothing that exciting!


----------

